# SD Mule deer



## happygilmore (Nov 18, 2008)

Mule deer I shot opening morning. Hopefully the pic works.
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...zdi5YuGIPbz4S/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

thats perdy rat ter. congrats


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good one


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Very nice Buck. Congrats.

Larry


----------

